

Ask HN: Share your experience with Basecamp Next, Asana, Trello, Do - scorpion032


======
f4stjack
Trello is pretty much awesome. It is flexible, offers a general overview of
what will be done, is doing now and has done. Checklists, activity logs and
document uploading makes it even more useful for handling a project easily.

As far as I've checked/know Basecamp is the big daddy of this quartet, it has
oodles of functionality without getting in the way but too expensive for a
lonely developer (which is understandable because they aim for groups not
individuals). Asana looks like Basecamp and... well I am an avid fan of Kanban
boards so this top to bottom todo list approach does not work for me. Do is, I
believe, an iphone app and invite only so I do not know about them.

------
nreece
We are a very small team using Trello for our startup Roveb -
<http://roveb.com>

So far it's been awesome. It serves as a private kanban for project
management. We also tried it as a public feature request board for end-users,
but later replaced it with a UserVoice forum instead, since end-users had to
register a Trello account to comment or vote for features, which is a
nuisance.

